# Stena v Irish Ferries



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I am just about to book a Holyhead to Dublin crossing and have no real preference especially as they sail within minutes of each other - What is that about?

Tempted to try Irish Ferries as not really struck on Stena having tried their Harwich Hook of Holland route.

Any comments/advice at all?


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Irish Ferries sail into Dublin and Stena into Dun Laoghaire. There is nothing to choose between them, I tend to book depending on where I am heading. Irish Ferries from Dublin Port can be a godsend if you are trvelling back from the North early evening as you do not need to cross Dublin to get to Dun Laoghaire.


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

We use this crossing regularly and would certainly recommend Stena's HSS (high speed ferry) from Holyhead to Dun Laoghaire. The crossing time is only about 1 hour 40 minutes and the craft is clean, comfortable and serves excellent food.

Dun Laoghaire is only a couple of miles south of Dublin so there is virtually no difference which port you go into.

If you are a member of the Camping and Caravan Club book it through them as their price is considerably less than direct with Stena.

PM me if you want any further information.

Brian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Irish sea*

Hi

Personally I would travel with the cheapest.

You may note however that the ferry on the Irish Ferries Route - called "Ulysees" is very, very stable in rough seas. I cannot comment on the stability of any other vessel on the route.

If you Google Irish Ferries Ulysees you can learn why she is so stable.

Russell


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

BrianBeru said:


> If you are a member of the Camping and Caravan Club book it through them as their price is considerably less than direct with Stena.
> 
> PM me if you want any further information.
> 
> Brian


Hi Frank,

The same goes for the Caravan Club ferry booking service. I booked both our return ferries online, cheaper than direct with the ferry operators.

Unfortunately, the Irish crossings are not cheap.

Jock.


----------

